

This is how the Syrian Electronic Army hacked the Washington Post - rdl
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/this-is-how-the-syrian-electronic-army-hacked-the-washington-post

======
djhworld
The Washington Post should claim service credits or something from Instart
Logic, considering it seems the CDN was at fault here.

~~~
rdl
Pretty sure service credits wouldn't approach the cost of the hack. Generally
contracts are written to minimize liability in cases like this, too, although
that is probably the lesser of two evils.

